# Predrag Stojakovic is the most underrated player in the NBA!



## denis (Jul 3, 2003)

24 ppg (on 16 shots per game), 6rb, 2.3as, 1st.
He's shooting 52.6% from the field! 
91.2% from the FT line 
41% for 3.
He's 3rd in efficiency in the league.
He's leading the Kings to 10-4 record and is without any doubt the best SF in the game today and maybe the best scorer in the league, so i really don't understand why is he ranked as 2nd, 3rd, 4th or even 5th SF on this forum? It really looks like he is the most underrated player in the NBA!

Here are his rankings in the NBA from NBA.com:

Ranks #4 :in the NBA in Points Per Game(24.0) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Field-Goal Percentage(0.526) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Free-Throw Percentage(0.912) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Field Goals Made(121.0) 
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Field Goal Attempts(230.0) 
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goals Made(32.0) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goal Attempts(78.0) Ranks #12 in the NBA in Free Throws(62.0) 
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Points(336.0) 
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Field Goals Per 48 Minutes(11.04) 
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goals Per 48 Minutes(2.92) Ranks #2 in the NBA in Points Per 48 Minutes(30.7) 
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Total Efficiency Points(331.0) 
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking(23.64) 
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking Per 48 Minutes(30.21)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's not the best scorer in the league, but he is a great player. 

Glad to see Peja get a thread.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Without Peja, Kings wouldn't be 10 - 4. Hope he wins the 3pt shootout at the All*Star weekend again.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

I would take:

KG (if you consider him a SF)
Marion
Rashard Lewis
VC is kinda SF
And T-mac 

But peja is good... his playin style is kinda weird but hes a top SF.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Peja = More Experienced Jason Kapono


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Peja = More Experienced Jason Kapono


:laugh: :laugh: You can't be serious. Kapono's a scrub and Peja is an NBA all-star. 

Please never compare them again.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Peja can't play defense and if Rick Fox can stop him he's not that good. Think to yourself, what does Peja do well....shoot the basketball and he's the best at it. What does Jason 
Kapono do well...shoot the basketball, and he is still a rookie so he will get better. They have same build and both are slow footed. Peja is better no doubt, but Kapono could be him in the next couple of years.

Peja gets a lot of open looks in the sacramento system....if he could create for himself I would give him more props.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: You can't be serious. Kapono's a scrub and Peja is an NBA all-star.
> ...


Kapono has played 1/10 of a rookie year and already he is a scrub?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> Kapono has played 1/10 of a rookie year and already he is a scrub?


Yes. He was a one trick pony at UCLA, and that is all he will be in the league.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. He was a one trick pony at UCLA, and that is all he will be in the league.


Same as Peja is this league. Whats the difference. :yes:


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> Same as Peja is this league. Whats the difference. :yes:


Man, if you can't tell the difference between Stojakovic and Kapono...:no: Seriously, it isn't the fact that he can shoot that sets him apart (there are plently of good shooters in the league), but if you can't figure out what does I'm not gonna spell it out..


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Man, if you can't tell the difference between Stojakovic and Kapono...:no: Seriously, it isn't the fact that he can shoot that sets him apart (there are plently of good shooters in the league), but if you can't figure out what does I'm not gonna spell it out..


Lay it on me basketball genius.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Man, if you can't tell the difference between Stojakovic and Kapono...:no: Seriously, it isn't the fact that he can shoot that sets him apart (there are plently of good shooters in the league), but if you can't figure out what does I'm not gonna spell it out..


I'll ask Rick Fox, he does a good job shutting him down.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll ask Rick Fox, he does a good job shutting him down.


homie you must smoke more than i do


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> 
> 
> homie you must smoke more than i do



Only when I was younger...haha


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Peja is a great shooter, plain and simple. His 52%+ shooting has mostly been the result of the Kings easy schedule this year, especially the last 7 or so games. With that said, he ended last year at around 48% from the floor, and his outside shooting really is unmatched by anyone in the league except perhaps Ray Allen. 

But don't confuse great shooter for great scorer. Peja is not a slasher at all and really can't take his man off the dribble. In addition, if you put a good or great defender on him, he struggles, sometimes significantly. He's not tough mentally, which brings me to his clutch shooting ability, which as we've seen (2002 WCF Game 7, among other games) has never been good, in fact it's stunk.

Peja's other cons are numerous as well. At 6-10 and playing the SF position, he is definitely a poor rebounder. He shouldn't have averaged just 5.5 rpg last year in 34 mpg, that's lower than many guards. For that matter, 6.1 rpg this year isn't much better considering the fact that he's played many weak rebounding teams this year and the fact that Vlade is rebounding less (age, conditioning) and Webber is still not back (he provides 10+ rpg). He should be getting 7.0-7.5 rpg, anything less really is unacceptable. 

Peja still can't play great defense yet, he's average at best. His perimeter defense is average to OK, and his post defense is no where to be seen. He's not mentally tough (as I mentioned before) and definitely not physically tough, so he can't guard the paint at all or block, which is ridiculous for a 6-10 player. He's not very smart defensively in general as well. 

Marion, Wallace, etc. are all better SFs. Just because Peja has been playing well for 14 games doesn't mean he's underrated, it means that he has played 14 games well!


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

This is just sad. People still think Peja is the same player that he was 4 years ago!

Peja can take people off the dribble, body up, and even *gasp* play defense! 

It's like the arguments that Shaq still only has a power game, Iverson can't pass, etc. They're just based on past prejudices of people who don't watch them play but maybe once a year.


----------



## denis (Jul 3, 2003)

Rick Fox couldn't stop Peja last year! He was scoring like 28 pts against Lakers last year. George Karl once said that when Peja is hot nobody in NBA can stop him. I think he will prove that this year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> Peja can take people off the dribble, body up, and even *gasp* play defense!


Since when can Peja body up anybody? 

Yes, he can play defense, perimeter defense. He really is a very physically weak player for his height and position, which is why he can't guard the anywhere in the paint, low or pinch post. 

And he can occasionally take people off the dribble very well, but definitely not consistently, probably because he doesn't have the energy to do it an entire game. 



> It's like the arguments that Shaq still only has a power game, Iverson can't pass, etc. They're just based on past prejudices of people who don't watch them play but maybe once a year.


Except those people are just stupid.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I doubt he's the most underrated.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

Also, he is avging 2 ast a game

do ya'll realize how weak that is?

Brad Miller avgs more than him.

He is good, a good shooter. He can't create, when the team needs points and you put a good defender on him, what can he do? Drive? Hes slow.

Hes definately not clutch.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MVPlaya</b>!
> 
> Hes definately not clutch.



Outside of him missing those 3 in the conference finals 2 years ago, when has he not been clutch? Also for those saying hes not mentally tough, I guess playing a severly sprained ankle in the playoffs and having a few 30 Point games doesnt mean much


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

^^^ did the kings win???

No.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MVPlaya</b>!
> Also, he is avging 2 ast a game
> 
> do ya'll realize how weak that is?
> ...


How in the bloody hell can you say that? You need to watch some Peja basketball my friend.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!Since when can Peja body up anybody?


Peja is not a defensive stopper but he is no longer the defensive liability he was in years past.



> He really is a very physically weak player for his height and position, which is why he can't guard the anywhere in the paint, low or pinch post.


Last season Peja said he was in the best shape of his career and I can see the difference. He has more muscle definition (cut) than ever before and being almost 230 pounds is not laughable. 



> And he can occasionally take people off the dribble very well, but definitely not consistently, probably because he doesn't have the energy to do it an entire game.


Peja takes people off the dribble every game. I have NBA DirecTV and while I am not the biggest Kings fan in the world, I have to admit I'm shocked most at Peja's drive. It reminds me of Gordan Giricek of the Magic. You're totally shocked at HOW often those players get in the lane.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MVPlaya</b>!
> ^^^ did the kings win???
> 
> No.


Doesnt make a difference. No one plays with as many injuries as AI, but he doesnt win all the time but his toughness is not questioned. I'm not comparing the 2 but the fact of the matter is, is that Peja was called soft and thats not true


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Unbelievable, that I guy who scores 24 points a game on a West Powerhouse team doesn't get any respect. 

:whatever:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It's all about the all-around game nowadays. We like our big-men guileful and out guards "combo".

And he is a very tall player. It would be nice if he snatched up plenty of boards.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Peja = More Experienced Jason Kapono


you have to be ****ting me. thats terrible.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MVPlaya</b>!
> Also, he is avging 2 ast a game
> 
> do ya'll realize how weak that is?
> ...


Brad Miller is a BEAST. He's averaging more assists than any other big man in the league by a lot. He's averaging nearly 6 a game. It's not a knock on Peja that he isn't averaging more assists than Miller, because not many are.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PetroToZoran</b>!
> 
> 
> Brad Miller is a BEAST. He's averaging more assists than any other big man in the league by a lot. He's averaging nearly 6 a game. It's not a knock on Peja that he isn't averaging more assists than Miller, because not many are.


Plus the Kings run the offense through the Big Men.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Plus the Kings run the offense through the Big Men.


Which are Vlade, B.Miller and CWEbb.


----------



## AleksandarN (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Peja is a great shooter, plain and simple. His 52%+ shooting has mostly been the result of the Kings easy schedule this year, especially the last 7 or so games. With that said, he ended last year at around 48% from the floor, and his outside shooting really is unmatched by anyone in the league except perhaps Ray Allen.
> 
> But don't confuse great shooter for great scorer. Peja is not a slasher at all and really can't take his man off the dribble.


What games have you been watching he best NBA player without the ball in the whole league.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Peja is not a defensive stopper but he is no longer the defensive liability he was in years past.


I know, I didn't say he was a defensive liability.



> Last season Peja said he was in the best shape of his career and I can see the difference. He has more muscle definition (cut) than ever before and being almost 230 pounds is not laughable.


Who cares what Peja said. He's definitely not cut compared to other 6-10 players, and being almost 230 lbs at 6-10 proves that. For crying out loud, there are a lot of guards between 6-5 and 6-8 that weigh that much. 



> Peja takes people off the dribble every game. I have NBA DirecTV and while I am not the biggest Kings fan in the world, I have to admit I'm shocked most at Peja's drive. It reminds me of Gordan Giricek of the Magic. You're totally shocked at HOW often those players get in the lane.


Really, what games are you watching? The only time Peja takes someone off the dribble is to step back and shoot or clear just enough space for himself to launch a jumper. He's not a superb finisher by any means either.



> Originally posted by <b>AleksandarN</b>!
> 
> 
> What games have you been watching he best NBA player without the ball in the whole league.


I've watched plenty. You're on crack if you truly believe Peja is the best player in the league without the ball. That's almost laughable.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bruno34115</b>!
> 
> 
> you have to be ****ting me. thats terrible.


Its cold, but a lot closer to the truth then most of his fans want to believe. Throw Kapono in his place and you would be suprised how much he could produce relative to a rookie year Peja.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!Who cares what Peja said. He's definitely not cut compared to other 6-10 players, and being almost 230 lbs at 6-10 proves that. For crying out loud, there are a lot of guards between 6-5 and 6-8 that weigh that much.


Peja is 6'10 with shoes. His actual height is closer to 6'8 or 6'9 (a stretch) in real life. Being 230 at 6'8 or 6'9 is not bad. Plus Peja is visibily fitter. If you watched Peja much in the past and you look at him today, you SHOULD be able to see his physique is much better than what it was. 




> Really, what games are you watching? The only time Peja takes someone off the dribble is to step back and shoot or clear just enough space for himself to launch a jumper. He's not a superb finisher by any means either.


Peje went to the rack last game out. With all the back door screens, fast breaks and clear outs (to drive on the baseline), he shoots tons of lay-ups. Most Kings fans or people who watch Kings games will tell you his drive is what keeps people honest. Without the drive, Peja wouldn't be nearly as dangerous.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>remy23</b>!
> 
> 
> Peja is 6'10 with shoes. His actual height is closer to 6'8 or 6'9 (a stretch) in real life. Being 230 at 6'8 or 6'9 is not bad.


Don't players play with shoes? He is 6-10 with shoes, just as Shaq is 7-1 with shoes. 



> Plus Peja is visibily fitter. If you watched Peja much in the past and you look at him today, you SHOULD be able to see his physique is much better than what it was.


Well sure he's fitter, that is obvious. Problem is, he wasn't cut at all for his position in the first place. He improved his body from weak to semi-weak or just average.



> Peje went to the rack last game out. With all the back door screens, fast breaks and clear outs (to drive on the baseline), he shoots tons of lay-ups.


The Kings are the best passing team in the league. Peja is a good cutter and comes well off screens. But again, that doesn't mean that he can create for himself on isolation or finish well, because he still can't. 



> Most Kings fans or people who watch Kings games will tell you his drive is what keeps people honest. Without the drive, Peja wouldn't be nearly as dangerous.


Debateable.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!Don't players play with shoes? He is 6-10 with shoes, just as Shaq is 7-1 with shoes.


A player's height measurement is often an exaggeration of a player's true height. Or in KG's case, an understatement (he is really 7'1). In past years, Peja was listed at 6'9 and recently, they decided to add an extra inch to his listing. With that said, some people are confused about Peja's height, thinking he is taller than he really is.



> The Kings are the best passing team in the league. Peja is a good cutter and comes well off screens. But again, that doesn't mean that he can create for himself on isolation or finish well, because he still can't.


Peja scores a lot of points in the offense but I wouldn't sum him up as a system player. The best shot Peja has at creating is the face-up jumper and the step-back. Off those 2 moves alone, he creates shots for himself. Then when people try to smoother him, he can drive past the defender or run the defender into a pick. Peja's pretty crafty.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> A player's height measurement is often an exaggeration of a player's true height. Or in KG's case, an understatement (he is really 7'1). In past years, Peja was listed at 6'9 and recently, they decided to add an extra inch to his listing. With that said, some people are confused about Peja's height, thinking he is taller than he really is.


Whether you want to admit it or not, Peja for his height isn't physically strong. 



> The best shot Peja has at creating is the face-up jumper and the step-back. Off those 2 moves alone, he creates shots for himself.


A simple step-back shot is pretty much the easiest form of "creating". Calling a face-up jumper "creating" is just plain wrong. 

Creating can mean, for example, beating your man with a first step, driving through the lane, and then dunking on him. Creating can mean driving the lane and dishing to an open man for an easy jumper. Creating can mean crossing over your man and shooting a fade away jumper. The step-back Peja does is about as much "creating" as you'll ever see him do, which means he's a mediocre creator at best. 



> Then when people try to smoother him, he can drive past the defender or run the defender into a pick. Peja's pretty crafty.


How many Kings games have you watched? How many times have you seen Peja beat his man to the basket for an easy layup or dunk? He's not a strong finisher and it's really not debatable if you've watched him more than a few games, so I'm not sure why you're really arguing this point. It's like saying Kobe really isn't all that clutch.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!Whether you want to admit it or not, Peja for his height isn't physically strong.


Until it becomes a problem when Peja gets pushed around or manhandled, it doesn't matter. He is fine, otherwise, he would be exposed.



> A simple step-back shot is pretty much the easiest form of "creating". Calling a face-up jumper "creating" is just plain wrong.


I consider creating any one-on-one move. If I hand Peja the ball, it doesn't matter if he does a killer crossover, a sky hook or a jumper. If he can shoot the ball whenever he wants despite the defense, then he can create. 




> How many Kings games have you watched? How many times have you seen Peja beat his man to the basket for an easy layup or dunk? He's not a strong finisher and it's really not debatable if you've watched him more than a few games, so I'm not sure why you're really arguing this point. It's like saying Kobe really isn't all that clutch.


I had have DirecTV for several years. I've only missed a handful of Kings games. With a simple up fake, Peja gets in the lane for lay-ups. A la Stockon and Bird.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Whether you want to admit it or not, Peja for his height isn't physically strong.


 Strength isn't exactly relative to height, and btw he is 230 + at 6'9, that is fine for a perimeter guy. No, maybe he isn't strong for a 6'10 PF, but he is a SF, and for that position, he is strong enough.


----------

